# Stocking a 220 predator tank, would like some advice



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

So I have been in the aquarium hobby since I was 7 years old with my nice little 10 gallon minnow tank, over the course of many years I have moved to saltwater nano tanks, one 10 gallon reef tank, and one 20 gallon macro algae tank. Now we are getting our basement finished, and we decided to go for a nice big tank, a 220 gallon tank. My hopes for fish to keep with it (I would say I am pretty experienced with saltwater keeping):

Cow-nose ray (really want, but know its not necessarily a possibility) 

Cortez stingray (from what I know, that will definitely fit in it. )

banded cat shark

Lionfish

and maybe some eels. 


Now obviously I know I cant fit everything into that tank, I just would like some pointers as to what I could do with the tank, I plan to keep it 99% empty with a deep sand bed, and maybe a few pounds of LR in the corners just for the looks. 

Any helpful tips as to what I can do with the tank would be awesome!

P.S. We would prefer to get a stingray over everything else, even if its the only thing swimming around in there. (Idk why, but we have both had a certain fascination with them)


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Cow Nose Ray - I would rule that out straight away as they get huge, looking at even the smaller sizes, you are talking tanks in the thousands of gallons for an adult to live comfortable.

I am not the greatest on saltwater but keeping rays and lionfish can be challenging in getting them to eat.
Am sure a more experienced member will be able to offer more assistance to you.


----------

